# in need of a divorced choke and linkage



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

So I am getting my old carb rebuilt and the carb guy told me I am missing the divorced choke and the linkage that goes to the intake manifold. Can anybody tell me what it does and can this part be replaced with any generic from the autoparts store or is it specific that that carb. 


a picture would help too

thanks


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Many suppliers as you will want to get this from one of them. "A divorced choke uses a spring housing that is separate from the carburetor body. Some Rochester Quadrajet carburetors employed a divorced choke spring that is very sensitive to intake manifold heat to open the butterfly. "
Carburetor Electric Choke / Hot air Choke Page
Choke Parts
Rochester Quadrajet Carburetor Choke Linkage
Quadrajet Carburetor Chokes - Carburetor Parts & Kits for Carter, Ford Motorcraft, Holley & Rochester Carburetors

Exploded view of Choke Parts: 1975 Chevrolet Carburetor Parts Lists / 63-69Chevy0181.jpg

Enclosed a picture to give you a general idea, but your Q-jet application may be different because of the year or model, but this may help. You need the year of your car and the carb ID number stamped on the main body in a vertical position to get the correct parts.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

Unless you are just going for the original look, you may wanna consider an electric choke conversion. Many prefer the elec. 

You may have to do a bit of fabrication, depending on your intake and carb model. 

CU433 - Carburetors Unlimited

Pontiac Electric Choke Conversion Rochester Quadrajet Carburetor 400 455 Stock | eBay

Pontiac Electric Choke Conversion Rochester Quadrajet Carburetor 350 400 428 | eBay


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

does it matter if my carb is made by carter?

thanks


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

dcparg said:


> does it matter if my carb is made by carter?
> 
> thanks


No. Edelbrock made some too. 

I'll also add some pics of Pontiac divorced chokes. The last pic shows an Edelbrock Q-jet, and Performer manifold. It could be an Edelbrock choke made for a n E-Q-jet on either a BBC or sbc E-intake. Then a hole is drilled and tapped in the cover plate that's shown under the choke, on the Pontiac intake. I haven't actually seen a listing for a divorced choke made for this app. But they may exist.

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/edl-1935

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/e...5UwxzHadWtbNSQN62nBsw6EqNKmFzyAYbMaAvNP8P8HAQ


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

For correct divorced choke selection, need to know what castng number intake you're running. most likely, will start with either a 97xxxxx or a 48xxxxx.

The Carter bit... Is it a Pontiac Qjet that has the inscription, "Made by Carter", if so what is the stamped part number?


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

The choke plate that comes with a new Pontiac Performer intake is already tapped to accept the Edelbrock divorced choke. Here are pics of 2 Performers with the plates, which appear to have a small hole, in just about the right place to bolt the choke. So, maybe that's what Edelbrock had planned ?

Here's a thread where a guy rigged up one of the E-sbc chokes to the Performer choke plate. He said the plates are not sold separately. So, if you don't have one, you'll have to fab your own. 

http://firstgenfirebird.org/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=258022

http://www.summitracing.com/parts/e...5UwxzHadWtbNSQN62nBsw6EqNKmFzyAYbMaAvNP8P8HAQ


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

heres a picture of the carburetor


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Qjet is def Pontiac factory divorced style choke, '69 400-428 application,
have several, along with a dozen plus '67-71 4bbl intakes. Your Qjet will 
work on any '67-72 divorced choke Pontiac V8 4bbl intake.

There are basically 3 different style of divorced choke boxes used on the 
'67-72 cast iron 4 bbl intakes, & each style takes its own style of choke rod,
that is why I asked for the intake casting number.

of the following intakes, which do you have?

#9786286. '67 GTO, Firebird 400, 428 B series
(choke rod slot is on opposite side to '68-70 4bbl intakes)

"140", "234", "068" (ID'ing by last 3 digits of casting number)
above are the '68-70 intakes, take the most common found style 4 bbl divorced 
choke "box" and choke rod. Reproduction choke box and rod is avail through Ames, 
The repro choke box is generic, no 4 digit part number stamped, but works.

481733 -'71 400 4bbl & '71 455 4bbl (YC coded 455 Dport engine)
485912 -'72 400 4bbl & '72 455 4bbl (YC coded 455 Dport engine)

Both the last two intakes take the Pontiac 4bbl divorced choke "box"
with rounded top corners, these sometimes pop up for sale, either as originals,
or as an early parts store replacement. 

Care has to be taken that one isn't getting the 2 bbl version, I've noted several 
squirrels on eBay advertising the early parts store aftermarket '71-72 2 bbl 
versions for "GTO's and TransAms", LOL, with a very high price tag. The 2bbl versions
are not that desirable and not that hard to find in the $25 range.


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

"...'69 400-428 application,
have several, along with a dozen plus '67-71 4bbl intakes..."


Just curious. You seem to have quite a large stash of old Pontiac parts. I was just wondering, do you sell these parts, use 'em for restos, just collect 'em, or some combination of these things ? 

If you sell some of these not so rare parts for a reasonable price, let me have some contact info and I may be able to put some buyers in touch with you, from time to time. I'm on several Pontiac sites. There's always somebody needing something.


----------



## dcparg (May 22, 2015)

would it be best to go with electric choke instead.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

dcparg said:


> would it be best to go with electric choke instead.


dc, if your intake is one of the '67-72 cast iron 4bbl intakes I listed earlier, it's fairly easy to obtain the correct choke and choke rod and run the divorced choke Qjet, I've seldom had problems with the chokes on the early Qjets.

If your engine has one of the heavy mid 70's 4 bbl intakes, it would be most likely easier to go with a later integral choke style Qjet that had been converted to electric choke. In a few instances, where the engine was running cyl heads with filled heat crossover along with headers, have prepped a later style Qjet with an electric choke. The later style Qjet isn't always a quickee swap, as the long style fuel inlets require a different carb to fuel inlet line and there can also can be fun with throttle cable attachment issues and using most of them require a mod to the base of an original '67-72 Pontiac 4bbl aircleaner..


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

dcparg said:


> would it be best to go with electric choke instead.



I live in LA. It very seldom gets cold enuff to need a choke. So I always just took everything choke related off the carb, thru it away, and blocked the heat risers, to keep the intake and carb cooler. But if you will be needing a choke, it seems to me that a PROPER FUNCTIONING electric model would be better. 

As mentioned, it may take a bit of fabrication. But once you get it set up properly, it should work great. Those old divorced chokes just look primitive to me. And you can't block the heat risers. That means that after your engine gets up to running temp, your intake and carb will be hotter. But, it's all up to you.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

dcparg said:


> heres a picture of the carburetor


Your carb number is that vertical number 702926? which identifies it as a 1969 carb. The last number will nail it down, but can't see it.

I guess you are keeping your car type/year a secret as you haven't yet mentioned the year or model so we can help you better. IF it is a 1969, the carb looks to be original and suspect that would mean the intake is original. So you can either get the parts for a divorced choke or go with an electric conversion for a 1969 Q-jet.:thumbsup:

Your carb builder probably already knows this, but you want to make sure you get a quality rebuild kit that has the needle and seat/parts that are compatible with ethanol blended fuels. I would also suggest a new float as the original, if never replaced, is a foam type float and should be replaced for a number of reasons. The brass floats are best as a replacement.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

the divorced chokes may look primitive, but they work well, esp on an engine with a pair of heads that have a normal exhaust heat riser...not blocked with molten aluminum. Most cast iron street heads don't have that mod.

Electric chokes began to be introduced in '79 with intro of the M4ME Q-jet (E for electric choke). My heavily modded '80 turbo T/A has it's M4ME Qjet on it. Back in the early 80's in the winter time on snow, the modded turbo car was a very cold beast, and not much fun leaving the uphill concrette drivewy, to keep the tires from spinning, or at the stop sign less than a 1/4 mile from my house. 

Running heads with blocked crossover and headers and wanting to run a Qjet, federal mogul makes a kit to convert the mid to late 70's M4MC Qjets from integral to electric choke. Last one of those electric choke kits I bought was near $35.


----------



## bear (Dec 10, 2013)

The site says to consider a new thread since this thread is old, but you all have put great work in this one. So out of respect for the work that you all put into this thread, I will take a chance that my question will make it back to you.

I am trying to install a divorced choke (or open to suggestions). I did read everything and opened all the pictures, but still unsure what is best for my particular situation. Hoping you all are willing to help me.
Here is what I have existing:
67 GTO Convertible Automatic
Carb Rochester Quadrijet 7027262
Intake is a Pontiac Performer
The intake has the metal plate that oldskool shows above in response #7.
I have an un-installed choke stamped 7197 that will not currently fit this manifold.
I live in North Carolina so cold is not a big issue, however I would love to have a quicker start than I do now. Takes a fair bit to get her warmed up even in the summer.

My questions are: 
Does a mount adapter exists that will allow the use of the choke that I have? Based on the above thread information, I think not, but since the thread is several years old, maybe one exists now?

Even if a mount does exist am I better off with one of the manual or electric option that you all mention above?

Thank you for your time.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

bear said:


> The site says to consider a new thread since this thread is old, but you all have put great work in this one. So out of respect for the work that you all put into this thread, I will take a chance that my question will make it back to you.
> 
> I am trying to install a divorced choke (or open to suggestions). I did read everything and opened all the pictures, but still unsure what is best for my particular situation. Hoping you all are willing to help me.
> Here is what I have existing:
> ...


You can post and pull up old posts even though you see that message.

From what I read on the Edelbrock site, the Performer can use the stock choke set-up. The Performer RPM does not.



https://www.jegs.com/InstallationInstructions/300/350/350-2156.pdf


----------



## bear (Dec 10, 2013)

Thank you! I will check this out.


----------

